# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Jalna, une minette câline - Lyon (69)

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Jalna
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* Siret N° 534 468 012 0001
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 JALNA petite minette née début avril 2014
Elle est très proche de ses congénères auprès desquels elle trouve du réconfort ! Elle est pleine de vie et de jeux .
Son coté timide mais câline une fois rassurée la rend adorable.
Sociable et attachante avec ses yeux en amande.
Elle s'entend parfaitement bien avec ses congénères et s'entendra avec les chiens.

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Ses photos ont été mises à jour - car elle était encore chaton dessus à l'origine. Après je n'en dispose pas plus, les responsables ne m'en ont pas fait transmettre de nouvelles (qu'elles reçoivent des FA)

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com

----------


## doriant



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

